# 6970?



## DarkRyder

that would be a good point producer for milkyway and dnetc.net they both have optimized apps for it. plus its powerful enough to play all games and get great fps.


----------



## SohcSTI

dooo eeet


----------



## cechk01

Just double checking, but it is compatible whit my mobo, right?


----------



## Bobicon

I would say get a 6950 and unlock the shaders and OC it to the 6970 performance yourself and save the money.

Unless you plan on OCing the 6970 itself by a considerable amount, because the 6970 will have more head room for a OC than a unlocked 6950 will.


----------



## cechk01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;12856488*
> I would say get a 6950 and unlock the shaders and OC it to the 6970 performance yourself and save the money.
> 
> Unless you plan on OCing the 6970 itself by a considerable amount, because the 6970 will have more head room for a OC than a unlocked 6950 will.


I would love to OC.


----------



## Ubeermench

I would choose the 6950


----------



## fluxlite

+1 for the 6950 and unlock shaders.

OCing this card doesn't really do much for me in terms of FPS, though.


----------



## Bobicon

If you are planning on OCing it at least more than 15-20% over stock speeds I would suggest a 6970 because of the different RAM (speeds or timings, not sure which one it is) used in the 6950 and 6970. So you will be able to get a more stable OC with a 6970.


----------



## cechk01

I'm getting 6970, thanks for all the advice.
I ideas of PPD?


----------



## BrendoHAF932

Probably around 350K+ if running DNETC, someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Bobicon

http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/video/amd_hd6970_hd6950_launch_review/index.php?p=7

Graph says around 4550 PPD for a single 6970, granted you would get more with a equal Nvidia card because Nvidia cards are better for folding because of the way [email protected] is setup.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;12856665*
> If you are planning on OCing it at least more than 15-20% over stock speeds I would suggest a 6970 because of the different RAM (speeds or timings, not sure which one it is) used in the 6950 and 6970. So you will be able to get a more stable OC with a 6970.


The ram chips on the 6950-6970 are different in both voltage and timing, but I've had 3D benches running on my 6950 for 10+ hours with no problem at 950/1325 with 1536 shaders.

Additionally, it was proved by numerous respectable sites that, upon unlocking all the shaders, the 6950 performed near enough identically to the 6970 with the same clocks.

If you want an easy route to more reliable performance, though, you're better going for a 6970.


----------



## cechk01

I was referring to Boinc PPD, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## cechk01

I ordered the 6970


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cechk01;12856861*
> I was referring to Boinc PPD, sorry for any confusion.


Ah, I see...I should have realised as it was in a folding section







apologies for pushing my point.

I don't know what cards are better for folding, but I do know the 6970 is more stable than the 6950 at the same speeds, and stability is, I'm sure, something this requires


----------



## un-nefer

It's always best to look at the GPU Credits Database to see what is possible for specific GPUs with different BOINC projects









According to the database, a single 6950 at stock speeds will crunch you just shy of 300K ppd at a min - and you can add approx 35K ppd for every 50mhz you overclock the core









Also, if you unlock the 6950 to a 6970 you'll crunch even more ppd.


----------



## DarkRyder

i know my 5850 gets 240-280k ppd and my 5870 gets 300-330k ppd. im sure the 6950 and the 6970 are close to those mark maybe a little better with an optimised app. keep in mind when it comes to using the ati cards for boinc, the higher number of stream processors win.


----------

